# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hi from the United Kingdom =]

## RegalRoyals

Hi everyone!
Been lurking around here without an account for a while so decided it was time to finally sign up.
I live in the UK in a pretty remote area so not a huge number of reptile enthusiasts around here.
I  currently have 16 ball/royal pythons, a hoggie, a cali king, an albino nelson's milk, 2 leopard geckos, 2 cats, and one husband who sits around complaining about having to live in a mini zoo =P
I'm also a mature univesity student studying towards a degree in zoology, which has been sooo much fun so far.
Look forward to getting to know some of you a little better ^_^

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-04-2019),_Reinz_ (06-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-04-2019),_Sonny1318_ (06-04-2019),tickyyy (06-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Welcome to the forum, I'm from the uk too. Derbyshire, There's plenty of helpful advise if needed on here, so don't be afraid to ask if needed but you probably know what your doing with that collection of yours already. there's always plenty of newcomers that like advise too and don't forget to post pics of your mini zoo when you can
Have fun there's plenty of us 


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Welcome, glad you introduced yourself.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Welcome to the forum. Glad you decided to officially join us.

----------


## Reinz

Welcome aboard!  Glad you joined. That is so proper that you are studying Zoology considering your animal situation. Best of luck in your studies.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Welcome welcome welcome!

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:  We're really happy to have you join us (& stop lurking, lol).

----------


## RegalRoyals

Thanks for such a warm welcome everyone! ^-^

And as requested by Richard earlier, here are some pics of a few of my zoo members lol


Asimov, my pinstripe girl





Newton, my super pastel girl






Sagan my queenbee male






Mendel, my fire pewter male








And a few of the hatchlings I produced last year:

----------

Bodie (06-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-04-2019),dr del (06-04-2019),_Godzilla78_ (06-04-2019),Paddy (06-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-04-2019),tickyyy (06-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great collection of royals you have there
Thanks for the photos 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bodie

You got some nice looking noodles there.  Thanks for sharing

----------


## Godzilla78

Nice snakes, the first one reminds me what a classic the pinstripe morph is.  definitely a must have!

I have an orange dream pinstripe, a black fire kingpin yellowbelly and a lemonblast and they all look great.
I like most pinstripe combos, and even by itself!

----------


## dr del

:Welcome:  from Sunny Scotland!  :Tip of the Hat: 

Thankyou for sharing those pictures  :Very Happy:

----------


## RegalRoyals

dr del: Is this one of your 3 days of annual sunshine in Scotland then? =P

Godzilla: I love pinstripe morphs too, she's my only pin atm but hopefully she's gonna give me some pretty babies this year, been paired with my mystic. Hoping to work some calico and enchi into pinstripe as well in the next year or two  :Smile: 


Thanks for all the welcomes everyone!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2019)

----------


## Rufus73

Hi ,I'm from the UK too

Originally from Manchester but now living in sunny Scotland 

Welcome to the forum

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2019)

----------


## RegalRoyals

Thanks for the welcome rufus - though having been to Scotland multiple times, I am quite confused about why people keep calling it sunny lol
I'm in Cornwall, lived here all my life so far =]

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball

Hello and welcome!

----------


## Zincubus

> Thanks for the welcome rufus - though having been to Scotland multiple times, I am quite confused about why people keep calling it sunny lol
> I'm in Cornwall, lived here all my life so far =]


Welcome !!

Im in Bury , Manchester ..

Also have family in Cornwall.. Carbis Bay and St Ives..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## dr del

> dr del: Is this one of your 3 days of annual sunshine in Scotland then? =P
> 
> Godzilla: I love pinstripe morphs too, she's my only pin atm but hopefully she's gonna give me some pretty babies this year, been paired with my mystic. Hoping to work some calico and enchi into pinstripe as well in the next year or two 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes everyone!



Wait, we're supposed to get *three* of those?!?!! Why wasn't I told?

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-09-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Wait, we're supposed to get *three* of those?!?!! Why wasn't I told?


Apparently so you wouldn't be too disappointed... :ROFL:

----------


## RegalRoyals

> Wait, we're supposed to get *three* of those?!?!! Why wasn't I told?


My uncle lives in Aberdeen, pretty sure he said they once had four days...about 12 years ago...lol

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Manchester is famous for regularly getting all four seasons in a day  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Manchester is famous for regularly getting all four seasons in a day 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Think that's all UK mate 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (06-10-2019)

----------


## RegalRoyals

> Manchester is famous for regularly getting all four seasons in a day 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Heh, nice, I didn't know that. Cornwall's just well known for being constantly soggy, it's a wonder sometimes we don't just all walk around in waders all the time...

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Heh, nice, I didn't know that. Cornwall's just well known for being constantly soggy, it's a wonder sometimes we don't just all walk around in waders all the time...


I picture Cornwall as having good weather !?!

It seems to rain an awful lot around here ( Manchester)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## RegalRoyals

> I picture Cornwall as having good weather !?!
> 
> It seems to rain an awful lot around here ( Manchester)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's cause everyone who doesn't live here in Cornwall only visits for the most pleasant weather - I'd say ask people from around here, but you can even see on rainfall maps, Cornwall is pretty much the wettest part of England. The warmest too, though.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2019),Zincubus (06-10-2019)

----------

